# New Features Coming Soon!



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

Here are some new features that should be appearing soon to this board:

1. Hot Topic - Topics will be marked as "Hot" when they reach a certain number of posts.

2. Jump to specific page in a thread from the Topic Listing Page

3. Board info page, including member list and board stats

There are also a few more features in the works. Stay tuned!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

Sounds great! When will they be coming?

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2001)

Don't know yet. Will let you know when I have a firm date.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks like the new features will be arriving next week (Oct 22-26). Stay tuned!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2001)

The new features have arrived! You can now access any page within a thread at the main topic list. Also, hot topics are noted by a small icon. I haven't turned the feature on yet because myself and the mods are looking for a good graphic. Should have one up very shortly.

You will also see some topics with a small thumb tack. These are called "sticky topics". These topics will remain at the top of the topic list for as long as the moderators feel it necessary. Sticky topics should work great for important announcements and such.

Enjoy!


----------

